# Appalachian Campground



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Anyone interested in an informal rally for April 21-23??

We are thinking of reserving for this weekend for their trout derby.

See the website Here.

Nothing formal, just thought I would invite anyone else that wants to start the season!!

Steve


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

That's where the very first Official Northeast Outbackers Rally was, way back in the late summer of 2004. It is a nice campground, and my son and I watched someone pull a HUGE catfish out of their pond. Of course, I spent almost two hours there, with both my kids, and their brand new fishing rods, fresh from Cabela's, and didn't get not one nibble.

For info's sake, it was camping479, hootbob, and us. Just three of us, and so far, for Mothers Day weekend we have 17 families coming to Otter Lake, and 24 families going to Niagra Falls. We've come along way...

Oh yeah, the informal mini rally. I'll have to look at the calendar.

Tim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> That's where the very first Official Northeast Outbackers Rally was, way back in the late summer of 2004. It is a nice campground, and my son and I watched someone pull a HUGE catfish out of their pond. Of course, I spent almost two hours there, with both my kids, and their brand new fishing rods, fresh from Cabela's, and didn't get not one nibble.
> 
> For info's sake, it was camping479, hootbob, and us. Just three of us, and so far, for Mothers Day weekend we have 17 families coming to Otter Lake, and 24 families going to Niagra Falls. We've come along way...
> 
> ...


Don and I were talking about that in chat...that's why I figured I'd ask if anyone is interested.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just checked my schedule, I'm working days on Saturday and Sunday of that weekend, so I don't think we'll make this year. Great idea though. I could use another trip to Cabelas.









Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We are in for it Steve









Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks great, but don't think we'll have our trailer by then shy

Thanks for the invite,
Tami


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Looks like a great campground. sunny Hope yall have an enjoyable weekend.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Love to join...it's just a bit of a drive from Oregon.

Both of my sons LOVE to catch trout! Hope you have a great weekend and catch a lot of fish.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Just wanted to let you guys know that I called today and reserved for that weekend.

Sounds like they have quite a few openings yet.

I didn't get a site number yet, but she said it will be on the confirmation e-mail.

Steve

PS- Gotta hit Cabela's myself for some fishing supplies


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Did I hear CABELA'S?????


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know that I called today and reserved for that weekend.
> 
> Sounds like they have quite a few openings yet.
> 
> ...


Steve,

Let me talk to the boss. We may be in.

Happy Outbacking,

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We are in Steve we got site 352

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Did I hear CABELA'S?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cabela's Cabela's Cabela's

Cabela's Cabela's Cabela's

Its calling me........

















LOL

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> PS- Gotta hit Cabela's myself for some fishing supplies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya only need one thing...MEPS! HAnd down the best way to catch trout


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> hurricaneplumber said:
> 
> 
> > Did I hear CABELA'S?????
> ...


I hear you Steve









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Double checked the reservation today.

We are in site 326.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ok thanks Steve, We are right behid you then









Don


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Steve I got my comformation e-mail today did you get yours

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Steve I got my comformation e-mail today did you get yours
> 
> Don
> [snapback]94782[/snapback]​


Yep...

All set to go!!!

Its been a while since I filleted a trout...not sure if I remember how!!!

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > Steve I got my comformation e-mail today did you get yours
> ...


Steve it's like riding a bike you never forget
Don


----------

